# Laptop - Warranty - Accidental Damage - Theft - Fire - Insurance



## prvprv (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats to all friends who bought their new laptops. 

We know that all laptops come with a limited warranty of 1 or 2 years. But what about damages which cannot be claimed under warranty.

I know that Dell and HP are offering Accidental Damage Protection plans.

Has any one bought those plans along with their laptops? If so have you utilized it? What is the best plan? Any brands other than Dell and HP offering these kind of plans?

Also how to insure the laptop for theft and fire accidents?

Please post all your warranty, damage protection experiences here so that newbies like me will think and take needed measures before buying a new Laptop. 

Just imagine you bought your powerful gaming laptop for 90k and while you are playing a game your little brother got jealous and poured a glass of milk on it. Then you remember that you forgot to take the Protection plan


----------



## prvprv (Dec 29, 2011)

^^bump


----------



## prvprv (Dec 30, 2011)

^^bump ++


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't have any experience but i know that with dell Accidental Damage Protection includes theft insurance and in some forums i have seen people praising it
I remember someone saying "Even if you drop your laptop from 5th floor in anger, they(Dell) will replace it. No questions asked"


----------

